

Intel ATOM Chips Will Be 32-bit Only Until At Least 2015 - justinbkerr
http://www.maximumpc.com/article/news/intel_atom_chips_continue_improve_will_be_32-bit_only_until_least_2015

======
jimmthang
atom chips are weak

